# help me defend the homeless during the olympics



## pound2010 (Dec 7, 2009)

looking for a printer, trying to keep cost to a minimum. Would love to produce a ton of my designed t shirts for the 2010 Olympics. They would be sold to help the homeless and the unfortunate peoples of Vancouver. I would pay cash up front please help me. 
[email protected]
ps: they depict the homeless


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Might be able to help you out, if you want to send me the details at [email protected] I'll see what I can do for you.

Aaron


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Bastilio said:


> Where is the guarantee of transparency?


Good question, but the post is 13 years old, so also moot


----------

